# Frag ma mal drauf los... RW, Heppenheim



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2005)

Ach ja, der RW wieder, diesmal was ganz anderes: [...][edit]


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2005)

Hui, da sind aber ettliche Firmennamen drin, die es schon lange nimmer gibt (Teldafax, Viag Interkom, OtelO, Mobilcom,...).


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2005)

Wegen PN-Verkehr eine Klarstellung: Ich habe über diese komische Herzog/Teldafax-Geschichte kaum Informationen und letztlich keine Ahnung, worum es da eigentlich ging...
Allerdings bin ich dafür bekannt, sehr viele Informationen zu sammeln. In diesem konkreten Fall interessiere ich mich z.B. für eine andere Firma, die einen Anteil (33%) an Teldafax hielt. Mit Herrn RW hat das wahrscheinlich wenig zu tun, ich hoffe halt, dass jemand etwas über diese Uraltgeschichte weiß, weil sein, naja, "prominenter" Name da vorkommt.

Das hat NICHTS mit meinem Forschungsschwerpunkt "Dialer & Co" zu tun. 
Gut.
Daher das posting editiert und insbesondere den Satz "(und komme mir jetzt keiner mit "Aber der RW ist gar nicht mehr verantwortlich"... " gelöscht, der missverständlich sein könnte.


----------



## Niclas (5 April 2011)

*AW: Frag ma mal drauf los... RW, Heppenheim*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hui, da sind aber etliche Firmennamen drin, die es schon lange nimmer gibt (*Teldafax,* ...,...).


Den  gibt es schon noch unter andern Aktivitäten,  aber vermutlich ist auch dort das Ende absehbar.  
Energieversorger: Teldafax verwickelt sich im Netz | Wirtschaft- Frankfurter Rundschau


> Noch immer scheint das Unternehmen klamm zu sein, obwohl vor mehr als einer Woche eine zypriotische Finanzfirma als neuer Investor verkündet worden war. Die Prime Mark Financial Group hat nach Angaben des Unternehmens einen mittleren zweistelligen Millionenbetrag mitgebracht. Die anhaltenden Schwierigkeiten erklären sich laut Teldafax dadurch, dass der Betrag nicht umgehend in Troisdorf eingetroffen sei.


Und das im Zeitalter der elektronischen Überweisungen


----------

